# Closest Place to rent and shoot?



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi folks, I'm looking for the closest range where I can rent a good selection and variety of handguns to know what it is I'll buy eventually. I live in Lee, Mass, exit 2 off the Mass Turnpike. Please advise, thanks, pete


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeeze...How 'bout somewhere in Vermont?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jeeze...How 'bout somewhere in Vermont?


Haaaah, I can relate to that with recent lunacy.

Mass, Con, and the lower NY tri-state area I wouldn't even consider, Libtard socialists ya know? Take a nice breather for a long weekend to Vermont or NH after a little research, and have a local dealer set up for a transfer that's legal. Sorry you have to deal with the Hitler and Stallin mentality there, but it is what it is.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Out here on the west coast, we have things called phone books. :watching:

Oh yeah......I almost forgot computers and something called search engines.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Try, wheretoshoot.org , you may be able to find something with there search tool. They do have ranges in Mass.


----------



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

Where? some places in southern Vermont would be fine


----------



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

That sounds like something my grandkid would say, and just as impudent... what, you a teenager, too? well you sound like one. But if you'd done that yourself you'd see that it doesn't show squat. Hmmm, like I said, if anyone knows of a place near western Mass, please let me know, thanks, Pete

Oh yeah......I almost forgot computers and something called search engines.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Popcornsmilie

Just search out further until you get a hit if there are no Bass Pro, Cabelas or Gander's around. I'd guess VT is going to be much easier since you say it's do-able.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe one of these:

•Boston Firearms Training Center, Everett MA 02149 
•Danvers Fish and Game Club, Inc, Middleton MA 01949 
•Franklin County Sportsmen's Club, Deerfield MA 01342 
•Hamilton Rod & Gun Club, Inc., Sturbridge MA 01566 
•Holyoke Revolver Club, Holyoke MA 01040 
•Lowell Sportsmen's Club, Inc., North Chelmsford MA 01863 
•Mass Firearms School, Holliston MA 01746 
•Maynard Rod & Gun Club, Maynard MA 01754 
•Minute Man Sportsman's Club, Inc., Burlington MA 01803 
•Mystic Valley Gun Club, Malden MA 02148 
•New England Airgun Inc, Hudson MA 01749 
•Nipmuc Rod and Gun Club, Upton MA 01568 
•Old Colony Sportsmens Association, Inc., Pembroke MA 02359 
•Southborough Rod & Gun Club Inc, Hopkinton MA 01748 
•Taunton Rifle & Pistol Club, Inc., Taunton MA 02780 
•Tyngsboro Sportsmen's Club, Tyngsboro MA 01879 
•Woburn Sportsmen's Association, Inc., Bedford MA 01730 


•Acushnet Rifle & Pistol Club, Acushnet MA 02743 
•Agawam Revolver Club, Inc., Southwick MA 01077 
•American Firearms School, North Attleboro MA 02763 
•Andover's Sportsmen's Club, Andover MA 01810 
•Bass River Rod & Gun Club, Yarmouthport MA 02675 
•Braintree Rifle and Pistol Club Inc, Braintree MA 02185 
•Cape Ann Sportsmans Club, Gloucester MA 01931 
•Centralville Sportsman`s Club, Inc., Dracut MA 01826 
•Concord Rod & Gun Club, Inc., Concord MA 01742 
•Copicut Rifle Association, Westport MA 02790 
•Fall River Rod & Gun Club, Westport MA 02790 
•Franklin County League of Sportsmen's Club, Deerfield MA 01342 
•Franklin Rod & Gun Club, Franklin MA 02038 
•Gardner Fish & Gun Club, Gardner MA 01440 
•Georgetown Fish and Game Association Inc, Georgetown MA 01833 
•Granby Bow & Gun Club, Granby MA 01033 
•Haverhill Hound Rod and Gun Club, Haverhill MA 01835 
•Holliston Sportsmens Association Inc, Holliston MA 01746 
•Hoops Archery, CLINTON MA 01510 
•Hopkinton Sportsmens Association, Hopkinton MA 01748 
•Lawrence Rod and Gun Club, Andover MA 01810 
•Lee Sportsman's Association, Lee MA 01238 
•Leicester Rod & Gun Club, Leicester MA 01524 
•Lenox Sportsmens Club, Lenox MA 01240 
•Leominster Sportsmens Association, Leominster MA 01453 
•Ludlow Fish and Game Club, Ludlow MA 01056 
•Marlboro Fish & Game Association, Marlboro MA 01752 
•Martha's Vineyard Rod & Gun Club, Edgartown MA 02539 
•Maspenock Rod & Gun, Milford MA 01757 
•Massachusetts Rifle Association, Woburn MA 01801 
•Massapoag Sportsmen's Club, Sharon MA 02067 
•Methuen Rod & Gun Club, Methuen MA 01844 
•Monument Beach Sportsmans Club, bourne MA 02563 
•Nauset Rod and Gun Club Inc., Eastham MA 02642 
•Nenameseck Sportsmens Club, Palmer MA 01069 
•New Bedford Revolver & Rifle Club, New Bedford MA 02740 
•North Grafton Fish Game and Bird Club, Grafton MA 01519 
•North Reading Rifle Club, North Reading MA 01864 
•Northampton Revolver Club, Florence MA 01061 
•Riverside Gun Club, Hudson MA 01749 
•Rod and Gun Club of New Bedford Inc., North Dartmouth MA 02747 
•Rumford Hunting & Fishing Club, Rehoboth MA 02769 
•Rutland Sportsmens Club, Rutland MA 01543 
•Shirley Rod & Gun Club, Shirley MA 01464 
•Sippican Rod & Gun Club, Rochester MA 02770 
•Somerset Sportsmans Club, Swansea MA 02777 
•Spencer Fish and Game Club, Spencer MA 01562 
•Stockbridge Sportsmen's Club, Inc., Stockbridge MA 01262 
•Stony Brook Fish & Game, Westford MA 01886 
•Swift River Sportsmans Club, Belchertown MA 01007 
•Tewksbury Rod and Gun, Tewksbury MA 01852 
•Townsend Rod and Gun Club, Townsend MA 01469 
•Traditional Archery Supply, Whitman MA 02382 
•Walpole Sportsmen's Association, Walpole MA 02081 
•Western Mass Bird Dog Club, Granville MA 01034 
•Westford Sportsmen's Club, Westford MA 01886 
•Westwood Gun Club, Medfield MA 02052 
•Winchendon Rod & Gun Club, Royalston MA 01368


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pedro45 said:


> That sounds like something my grandkid would say, and just as impudent... what, you a teenager, too? well you sound like one. But if you'd done that yourself you'd see that it doesn't show squat. Hmmm, like I said, if anyone knows of a place near western Mass, please let me know, thanks, Pete
> 
> Oh yeah......I almost forgot computers and something called search engines.


[/QUOTE]

Well, maybe if you had stated upfront that you had done a search and came up with nothing, I would have replied differently.

But then again, knowing how much of a hard-ass I can be at times, maybe I wouldn't have..............:smt033

Nothing personal. :smt1099


----------



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hear ya! LOl, tend to get a bit prickly myself... The three million options some old Rusty Guy printed out above are mostly well over an hour away as I'm around a half even to the Lee Exit 2 off the Mass Pike. Somebody just mentioned a place called Hoffman's in CT so I'll mapquest that, but it seems it'll be a matter of putting in some driving which I've never really minded; in fact, I once contemplated being a long haul trucker instead of a professor....I'll go check 'em out


----------

